# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Eating Tuna

## lzicc

I brought a can of tuna home today to try it for the first time. I never really ate it before and wanted to give it a shot. I need to lose some fat without losing any muscle, I know hard to do, but I need to eliminate some of my carbs/fats and increase my protein intake. I'm not too worried just yet about losing weight as I am bulking right now, but I don't want to gain more fat. I gain all my fat in my mid section and I was looking in the mirror today and I need to do something. I'm an ecto with a pretty big gut. 

Anyhow, I opened the can of tuna and gave it a try. All I can say is it was terrible. It smells like something my cat would eat. I forced myself to eat it and washed it down with water so I didn't have to taste it while I swallowed, but I don't think that I am going to be able to aquire a taste for it at all. 

I need to find something convenient to eat that is high in protein and low in fat and carbs and won't bloat me. I was eating chicken for a while, but I am so tired of it that I get sick of the site of it anymore. I like red meat, but buying steak all the time would get too expensive and I would probably get sick of that after awhile. 

Where do you guys get your protein? I drink whey shakes, but I want to be able to get most of my protein from food. Tuna would have been perfect if I could stomach it. 

I am thinking about buying a juicer and juice some vegies that are high in protein. I am not big on vegies, but I could easily drink them if they were juiced.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

try the tuna's that are in the packets alot better, they even have them in different flavors.

----------


## AandF6969

SALMON!!!! its expensive though.

----------


## SwoleCat

I only buy the solid white albacore and I mix it with real mayo for a fat/pro meal.

That stuff doesn't taste bad at all, the chunk light tuna is nothing but fish ass/dick/eyeballs.

~SC~

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> SALMON!!!! its expensive though.


yeah, but if he didn't like tuna he will probably hate salmon.

----------


## SwoleCat

Salmon is bomb.

As well as the girl in your avatar!  :Big Grin: 

~SC~

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> Salmon is bomb.
> 
> As well as the girl in your avatar! 
> 
> ~SC~


thanks, thats my wife

----------


## SwoleCat

I meant no offense, she is just really good looking. 

Lucky you!  :Smilie: 

~SC~

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

none taken, thank you, i wouldnt put her there if i was worried about comments, and i tried salmon the other day for the first time instead of tuna and almost threw up, i don't know how all of you can eat it.

----------


## lzicc

I tried salmon and didn't really like it either. It makes it tough to get enough protein. What is that tuna in the packets that you are talking about? I never heard of it.

----------


## sp9

salmon, give it a try. Put some Mrs. Dash on it and put it in the oven or on the grill. Swole's right on about the albacore tuna. The chunk light I cant stand but the solid white is much better. Also look into lean cuts of steak, top sirloin is the bomb and low in fat. You just need to take a fork and pierce it to make it as tender as other cuts and it's cheap, about 4.50 a lb at sams club. 

I used to hate the best veggies. Now I love asparagus and brussel sprouts. Look for them in the frozen food section. Green giant makes these great 1-2 serving containers that you just put in the micro for a few minutes and they are done.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> I tried salmon and didn't really like it either. It makes it tough to get enough protein. What is that tuna in the packets that you are talking about? I never heard of it.


where are you from, where i live it is in the same isle with the canned stuff it is really good.

----------


## lzicc

I found it on the Starkist website. I am going to have to look for it. I didn't know they made it in packets so I didn't really look. I live in Pa.




> where are you from, where i live it is in the same isle with the canned stuff it is really good.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> I found it on the Starkist website. I am going to have to look for it. I didn't know they made it in packets so I didn't really look. I live in Pa.


yeah tastes alot better, but a little more expensive.

----------


## lzicc

What I had today was the solid white albacore. I can eat it, it just the smell is awful. 




> I only buy the solid white albacore and I mix it with real mayo for a fat/pro meal.
> 
> That stuff doesn't taste bad at all, the chunk light tuna is nothing but fish ass/dick/eyeballs.
> 
> ~SC~

----------


## sp9

The packets are more expensive. Go for the steak and get your healthy fats from walnuts, olive oil, and flax.

----------


## paul56

I force feed it to myself much like many other foods just to get the nutritional value that i need to grow.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

if you put stuff in the tuna its not bad

----------


## lzicc

I thought about just forcing myself to eat it for now hoping that I may be able to deal with it later. I bought a 15 lb ham. I can eat ham all day, but there is so much sodium in it. I drink a ton of water so maybe the sodium is not a big concern. 

I am going to start eating alot more steak for sure to get the protein. I eat a ton now and get alot of protein. No junk food at all, but a good amount of carbs and fats. I feel so bloated eating all this food. I eat like 8 times a day. That's why I was hoping to cut alot of the carbs and fats to get away from the bloat and gaining more fat. 

I am also going to up my egg intake also.

----------


## SwoleCat

If you have a Costco near you, the turkey burgers they have there are GREAT!!!!!

I love those things, I've said SEE YA to f*cking chicken for quite a while.

~SC~

----------


## lzicc

You know the boat that I'm in bro. I've had enough chicken to last me a lifetime. 
I may try the turkey burgers. I do have a Costco where I work.




> If you have a Costco near you, the turkey burgers they have there are GREAT!!!!!
> 
> I love those things, I've said SEE YA to f*cking chicken for quite a while.
> 
> ~SC~

----------


## sp9

Slowly migrate yourself to healthier foods and you will begin to like them. I watched this show once where they said that your taste buds have a memory of about 2 months. If you give up the crap food after a while the more healthy stuff will taste better to you. I believe that's true. I really enjoy healthy food now and can't stand the junk. I watched a 45 year old guy at work pull out a ham sandwich on wonder bread yesterday and I just had to laugh. I couldn't believe any adult man (esp one who's has colon cancer in his family) would purposefully eat something that has all the nutrients and fiber stripped from it. But of course I am the freak in the group because they all shove doritos and greasy fried junk down their throats all the time. Wonder why colon cancer is so prevalent in our society, not to mention diabetes, etc.

----------


## Moosepellet

I usually eat a can of tuna a day, think I will be going back to albacore though. A while back when eating a can of Starkist got a big f-in bone in my can. Luckly for me a drain the living **** out of it, otherwise I probably would have choked to death.

----------


## lifeseeker

I think albacore is a good choice!!!!!! Don't need to be chocking to death.

----------


## AandF6969

> That stuff doesn't taste bad at all, the chunk light tuna is nothing but fish ass/dick/eyeballs.


Thanks swole, now I can't eat the 100 cans of tuna I have in my basement  :LOL:  You just RUINED it for me!!

I'm gonna check out those Turkey burgers for sure bro, I hope they have them at Sam's club.

----------


## subsailor

> If you have a Costco near you, the turkey burgers they have there are GREAT!!!!!
> 
> I love those things, I've said SEE YA to f*cking chicken for quite a while.
> 
> ~SC~



Glad to see you're not f***in' chicken anymore, Swole!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## AandF6969

LOL I don't really like f*cking chickens either...

----------


## BASK8KACE

> I only buy the solid white albacore and I mix it with real mayo for a fat/pro meal.
> 
> That stuff doesn't taste bad at all, the chunk light tuna is nothing but fish ass/dick/eyeballs.
> 
> ~SC~


Fish dick, eh? LOL 
Ah, SwoleCat...Never a dull moment with you around.

*One of the easiest ways to spice up your can of tuna is to add the following:*
--1 Tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil
--1 Tablespoon of Balsamic vinegar
--1/2 medium onion, julienned or diced.
--Add to taste: Powdered white pepper (or finely ground black pepper from a grinding mill--don't use pepper out of a can or shaker else you'll be chewing bits of pepper)
--Add to taste: Dash of powdered red pepper
--Add to taste (approxmately 1/2 Tablespoon): Herbes De Provence by McCormick (spices)

*NOTE:*  You can make your own Herbes De Provence by mixing in equal parts: finely chopped rosemary, majoram, thyme and savory. If the rosemary isn't chopped finely, then you'll get bits of it stuck in your gums or you'll feel like your chewing on sticks.

*Mix it all together and serve at room temp or chilled over:*--raw tomato slices, or
--tomato slices wich have been browned (till tender and a bit charred) in A VERY LITTLE AMOUNT of olive oil. If you have an olive oil automizer, then just spray each slice of tomato with a bit of olive oil. If you use too much oil, it will nearly deep fry the tomato. Use just enough to slightly char the tomato and make it juicy at medium high temperature.

----------


## palumbo

3 cans a day too much?

----------


## go4gold

What about mixing with nonfat mayo, don't know if their is any good brands out there? I alway love to add cellery to my tuna also, love that in it.

----------


## lzicc

Well, I got the packets and ate 1 today. It was better than the can as far as smell, but I could still smell it. I poured hot sauce on it and it made it better, but half way through, I had to hold my breath to finish it. I am just going to force myself for now and make myself like it I guess. If I can add 3 packets a day to my diet, that is 69 grams of protein that I can add to my diet. That's alot of clean protein. I just need to get used to the smell and I think that I will get past this stumbling block. What I do for body building....

----------


## jjgym

I have always found it to be a nice variety to add some "fat free" Ranch or whatever type you prefer of Salad Dressing to my tuna to give it a bearable flavoring. This works for me.

----------


## swoll4589

i eat chuck light tuna w/ mayo and pickle relish. Also eat salmon,chicken and turkey the same way. Today i through a little horseradish in with my turkey it was pretty good.

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

Go with what swole said, white albacore is the sh!t when you mix it with some mayo. If you want, add a little less mayo and throw in some vinegar....

----------


## lzicc

I soaked a pack with a fresh lemon and that took away about 75% of the smell and taste. This may work. I think I will end up forcing myself to like tuna. I wish I liked mayo, that would be the ticket. I am going to try salad dressing next, but so far, the lemon worked well, the hot sauce helped.

----------


## Johnnytuna

Im a big fan of tuna. I eat like its goin outta style. Not just for this whole weighttraining thing, Ive been eating it since I was a child. anyway.... You gotta buy the solid white tuna not the chunk lite crap. Its a little more expensive but its worth it. Try draining the can, It wont have such a "fishy" smell to it. Also try adding some pepper, a litte mayo or even the low fat mayo is good. You can also eat it with some crackers. Just thought Id throw my 2 cents in...Good luck!

----------


## diesel21

try that recipe w/ the eggwhites and crackers too.. 
try olive oil canned tuna (italian brand tastes much better, w/ no fishy rotten smell)
the recipe above sounds great
and a friend told me mustard and tuna is good also.. he had it soomewhere, sounds nasty.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

5deciliters of cola light
2 tabelspoons of flax seeds
1 tabelspoon of flax oil
1 can of tuna

blend it and drink it. Doesnt taste good but only takes 2-3 seconds to drink so its a very painless way to get the ****ty tuna down the hatch

----------


## lzicc

I thought about blending it a drinking it. That would be alot easier. I would like to aquire a taste for it though.

----------


## wanna_b_bigger

try putting some Barbque sauce on it. i really like it that way.

----------


## Cygnus

BBQ sauce? You're a better man than me. Albacore chunk is pretty good. They have salmon in the packets too. Fresh salmon steak coated with olive oil, garlic and seasoning with some lemon juice squeezed on it cooked on the grill is awesome. Not much of a fishy taste to it. Fish stinks. Its fish! Good luck with your tuna adventures bro.

----------

